# New uk silkworm site



## phate (Mar 25, 2005)

I've just started selling silkworms. I currently only have small silkies available but mediums will be available in 2/3 weeks. The web address is www.silkwormfactory.co.uk.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

kl i've been looking for a supplier for my leo for a while so you'll be getting some orders from me one you've got medium ....


----------



## louie (Mar 9, 2005)

pmd u again


----------



## phate (Mar 25, 2005)

I'll let you know when the mediums are available.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

that'll be great...cheers...


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Good news, we need more SW suppiers about


----------



## phate (Mar 25, 2005)

The medium or as I call them regular size silkworms are now available.  

From now on I'll be selling two sizes - regular 1/2" - 1 1/2" & super 1 1/2" - 2 1/2".


----------



## dagger (Sep 3, 2005)

Just bought some regular ones, will let you know what they are like once they arrive.....


----------



## phate (Mar 25, 2005)

That'll be great. I haven't had any replies for any orders I've sent out yet, so I can only assume they're happy, but it would be nice to know. I think anyone that isn't happy would let me know pretty quick :lol: .


----------



## dagger (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice Silkworms

Arrived very quickly


----------



## phate (Mar 25, 2005)

Glad to hear.


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

have you any pics of silk worms mate as i've never seen one!


----------



## phate (Mar 25, 2005)

If you click on this link there's a picture of some silkworms. I'll try and remember to put a picture of some of my silkworms on my website tonight.

http://www.californiasilkworms.com/catalog/


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

got mine today, thankyou phate, Immy ate 7 tonight she just loved them so i'll be putting in another order very soon thnx.....


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

cheers bud.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Phate

My order arrived this morning, and they seem to like them, I'm just finishing off the crix I have left (feeding using a jam jar) then I will move them onto pure silkies.

Thanks for all your help and the speedy delivery


----------



## phate (Mar 25, 2005)

I think I'll add your replies to the testimonials page I'm planning to add to the website so everyone knows how great I am :lol: . Thanks for the feed back everyone.


----------



## animal mad (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi
I'm wanting to try my gecks on silkworms.
Not having used them before, do you have to coat them in the dusting powder??
Also my geck's normally eat 6-8 blk crickets each twice a week, what's the difference with silkworms, is anyone can advice me i would be grateful.
Thanks, Kim


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Jex my gecko isn't that fat! Probably eats around 4-5 each week I expect, but he does gets treats of waxies as well (prob around 7-8 every two months)

Can you just use silk worms for leo's as the main part of their diet? I have tried mine on mealies but he just doesn't like um s ohe only eats crix and the occasional waxie. Would like some other food to vary things up for him.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Silkies are actually a far superior food source, no risk of impaction, higher protein, easier to catch, quieter, and I remember reading something about some enzyme in silkies that scientists think is particularly good, I just can't remember why or where I read it. The only down side for me is that my beardies would go through about 200 a week between them and they aren't that cheap, but well worth it if you only have 1 leo etc that only eats a few at a go. You also have to keep them very clean, but they take up very little space.

they are also really really cute, they sort of sit up when you open their little tub in an excited way.

You would still have to treat with supliment, and silkies only eat mulberry leaves or the silkworm chow that you can buy either ready made (as I did) or to make up yourself.

I'm still considering having a go at breading my own, purely for my girls, and purely to try and cut down the costs, I HATE CRIX!! :evil:


----------



## NIXXA (Mar 30, 2006)

Quick question - how many Silkies would an adult BD go through a day?


----------

